# Looking To Buy An Outback 28rsds



## hokiecrazy

Hello everyone. My family of 5 is looking to buy a new Outback 28RSDS. We have a Tahoe 2003 with the towing package and 3.73 gears. My questions is do you all think this will pull the trailer easily and also, how easy is it to set up the trailer. I look forward to talking with many of you in the future and hopefully going to some of the rallys as well.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## 2500Ram

Welcome hokiecrazy to Outbackers.com.

I'll let someone else with that combo give you advice. Do you know the size of the engine?

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Welcome hokiecrazy.

Great choice of trailer, but I am thinking the Tahoe s wheelbase might be a little short for a 28 considering 28 is what Outback named it but in reality the actual length overall is 30' 8"

John


----------



## huntr70

I'm thinking that you are going to wish you had something bigger also....

The weight and length of the 28 is gonna put a hurting on a Tahoe.

Add to it the family of five with all your stuff, and its gonna be a rough pull.

Really nice layout though, but I would recommend something in the 3/4 ton range to pull it.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

I would agree with the others
Have you considered the 26RS
It's a little shorter on length and no side slide
weighs less than the 28RSDS
And is very comfortable with 6 of us in it.
Just wondering









Don


----------



## Fire44

I pull a 27RSDS with a 5.3L Suburban with 3.73 gears. It does OK but I would be careful going that long with a short wheelbase Tahoe.

Gary


----------



## Moosegut

Family of five? That's the perfect trailer. Can you swing a new TV AND the trailer? I have an F150 Supercrew that has pulled it fine the four times I've been out fully loaded. BUT, I want to upgrade my TV as soon as I can. I've said before, I may not be able to EVER do that, but I still want to. I'm maxed out with the F150 - at 93% and a tad. You will be maxed or OVER with the Tahoe. The short wheelbase is a biggie.

2 cents for free
Scott


----------



## Highlander96

Welcome......

You may be a little under length. However, you could look into the Hensley Arrow. Although, they are quite pricey, people swear by them.

Good luck and check out the 26RS as well.

Did you go to Tech?????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## campmg

That's a lot of trailer for a Tahoe. I had concerns about my 25RSS with a similar Yukon 5.3L w/3.73 gears. Based on what I learned here, the 28er may be too heavy and too long. You want to consider the 116" wheelbase is a factor with something that long. The 26RS has the quad bunkhouse, is hundreds of pounds lighter and 4 feet shorter. It is still a load for a Tahoe but easier than a 30 footer. Many on here have more truck than they probably need but you can't argue with performance and its resulting safety.


----------



## old_tidefan

Welcome hokiecrazy!









I am new to camping (at least travel trailers) and also have a tahoe. We bought a 21rs and pull it with no problem. I think that I would be ok with a 25rss or a 26 as I have no real mountain trips in my immediate plans. I would also pay more attention to some of the senior posters here than a dealer.....I was assured by a dealer that I could handle a 28 footer also. After pulling my 21 I know I wouldn't be comfortable with one that size.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jay

Hey HokieCrazy (Jon). Welcome to the crowd.
All trailers require the same setup....leveling, water, sewer, electric, awnings.
You and your family will quickly master the art of setup and teardown.

Your Tahoe is too short and I'll bet the suspension is also on the light side.

I pulled an 05 30RLS Sydney (9500 gross) with an 05 Chevy Suburban LT 3/4 4x4 with the 8100 engine. It has 12000 lb trailer towng capacity. The truck is for sale if you are in central Texas....for a good price. Only 11,000 miles.

Your trailer is 7760 gross, and right at max capacity for the Tahoe. You should consider either a suburban or crew cab pickup for your family. You will need lots of stuff for a family of 5.

Here is an excerpt from Trailer Life's Towing Gude for 2003, with Tahoe ratings:
The last number in the table is max trailer weight. The 3.73 is code d.
http://www.trailerlife.com/downloads/03towingguide.pdf

*Tahoe/Yukon/Suburban/Yukon XL*
Tahoe/Yukon 1500 4.8L V-8 5,700 c
Tahoe/Yukon 1500 4.8L V-8 6,700 d
Tahoe/Yukon 1500 5.3L V-8 6,700 c
Tahoe/Yukon 1500 5.3L V-8 7,700 d

TD=Turbodiesel; 4WD=Four-wheel drive; EC=Extended cab; CC=Crew cab;
LB=Longbed; AWS=All-wheel steering. a=3.08:1 axle ratio; b=3.23:1 axle
ratio; c=3.42:1 axle ratio; d=3.73:1 axle ratio; e=4.10:1 axle ratio.

Manufacturerâ€™s note: Weight-distributing hitch and sway control required
over 5,000 lb of trailer weight on light-duty models, 7,500 lb on heavy-duty
models. Trailer ratings are calculated assuming a standard-equipped vehicle plus
driver. Optional equipment, passengers or cargo will reduce trailering capacity.
1500 Series models with 4.3-liter V-6 or 4.8-liter V-8 and manual transmission
are not rated to tow fifth-wheel or gooseneck trailers. 1500-series models require
Z85 Increased-Capacity or ZX3 Manual Select Damping-Suspension Package to
tow fifth-wheel or gooseneck trailers.

Good luck and happy camping.......


----------



## nascarcamper

Seems a little too close for comfort if you're making long trips. I've pulled mine with 1/2 ton trucks before I got the 250 diesel and I really didn't realize how bad it was until I got the bigger truck.


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, hokiecrazy!* action

You have found the greatest little corner of cyberspace around!









The 28RS-DS is a great trailer (see my signature), and I am sure you would really enjoy it. I have to vote with the others though, the wheelbase is going to be shorter than I would like to see for that size trailer.

What are the features of the 28RS-DS that appeal most to you? Maybe we can steer you towards another option that would be more suitable. Unless of course you want to upgrade your tow vehicle!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx

We just ordered a 28RSDS and have a 1/2 Ton Burb 5.3 3.73 gears. Jay - How well do you think this will do in Texas? I see you have your 3/4 Ton Burb for sale. What price do you have on it? I think we will be upgrading the Burb to a 3/4 Ton at some point.

Our 26RS is for sale and it does great with the Burb. I would be nervous to pull the 28 with a Tahoe.


----------



## Morrowmd

We pull a 26RS with a 5.3L Tahoe (3.73 rear) and it is adequate for the places we go. The book says we can tow 7800 lbs, but when I subtract the 20% safety margin that leaves me at 6240 lbs. Our 26RS is just under 6000 fully loaded.

You must also keep in mind the GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Rating) of the trailer and Tahoe together. Once you add all your passengers, fuel, gear, etc, I think you will find you are over the GCWR.

I would not attempt to pull a 28RSDS with your TV if I were you. I think you would risk premature failure in the drivetrain of the Tahoe as well as, and more importantly, the safety of your family.

Anyway, don't mean to rain on your parade- just want to make sure you get all the info you need to make a decision.

Good luck!

-Matt


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome hokiecrazy...we're glad you're here!!

I had a similar situation when my family decided on a 28RSS. We had a 2000 Expedition with a 6 liter engine and a 3:73 axel. After a lot of research and listening to the guys on this forum, I decided the Expedition would not be safe enough for my family.

Bottom line is money is a renewable resourceâ€¦my wife and kids are not.

We purchased a Suburban 2500 (3/4 ton) and have never had any issues with towing our 28RSS.

You will LOVE this trailer. The side out is awesome and the bunk house quickly become the â€œkids roomâ€. They love this trailer almost as much as I do.

I know you were hoping this forum would tell you your existing Suburban would do the job, but I simply donâ€™t think thatâ€™s the right thing for you or your family. If you canâ€™t afford to purchase a Â¾ ton Suburban, then the 26RSS is your best bet. You still get the bunk house (which was mandatory for my family) and you only lose the side out.

Let us know what you decide to doâ€¦.


----------



## ee4308

hokiecrazy,

Welcome to the site! sunny So far, no problems with my set-up. I am sure a 2500 with the longer wheel base would do a much better job. Only a couple pulls so far, but I hope to give it a lot better test shortly (spring be here in no time)







.


----------



## mom30075

We are a family of 5 also. We purchased the 2005 28rsds, the dry weight on the sticker was 5,770 lbs.
We had a 2001 F150 Super crew w/ 8,300 lb tow rating and 13,000 lb Gross combined.
We weighed with 5 people, 4 bikes, full tank of gas, stuff for a week at the beach, trailer plus truck 12,800 lbs. (empty fresh water tank)
We did OK pulling on flat ground, but that meant we were maxed.

Just took the plunge, so we could go in the mountains, upgraded to a F250 Diesel


----------



## Jay

kbrazielTx said:


> We just ordered a 28RSDS and have a 1/2 Ton Burb 5.3 3.73 gears. Jay - How well do you think this will do in Texas? I see you have your 3/4 Ton Burb for sale. What price do you have on it? I think we will be upgrading the Burb to a 3/4 Ton at some point.
> 
> Our 26RS is for sale and it does great with the Burb. I would be nervous to pull the 28 with a Tahoe.
> [snapback]76970[/snapback]​


kbrazielTx, your Burb will do all right for a 6500lb trailer; you did not say what year it was.

My 05 Suburban is located in Wimberley, TX, south of Austin.
Here is Edmunds value. The SUV is in perfect shape. Color is actually Metallic Pewter. My email is [email protected]

2005 Chevrolet Suburban 2500 LT 4WD 4dr SUV (8.1L 8cyl)
Mileage 11,000 
Condition Outstanding 
Optional Equipment 
Power Moonroof 
Front Side Airbags 
Skid Plates 
AM/FM/CD Audio System 
Limited Slip Differential (Rear) 
8.1L V8 OHV 16V FI Engine 
Locking Differential (Rear) 
Self Leveling Suspension 
Camper Mirrors 

Trade-In Private Party Dealer Retail 
$31,502 $33,578 $39,003 

Email if interested. I'll sell for $35,000 & will include a car-top luggage carrier.


----------



## hokiecrazy

WOW, I was out of town yesterday and was very pleased to get all this great feedback. I can see now that we need to start looking at the 26footer. The only reason we liked the 28 more was the side popout. My wife likes a lot of room around the kitchen with 3 kids. Does anyone know if the 26rsds has the outside grill like the 28rsds? Since for the distant future we cant afford a new TV I will just have to inform the family that a 26 would be much safer for us to tow. I really appreciate all the feedback. To answer what we liked about the 28, well first is was light for a 30 foot camper, it has sleeping capasity of about 10 people (we take friends and other kids), we liked that the 4 bunks had a screen to close and sepperate them from the rest of the camper, we liked the room with the side slideout, we love the kitchen and the outside grill.

Thanks 
Jon


----------



## tdvffjohn

The 26 does have the outside kitchen, it is a nice option.The seperation of the bunks is major if sitting outside for the adults is not possible. Sometimes I use the kids headphones while watching tv after they go to bed to keep it quieter.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

hokiecrazy said:


> Does anyone know if the 26rsds has the outside grill like the 28rsds?[snapback]77480[/snapback]​


Jon, the 26 model is named 26 RS. No DS (dinette slide) in the 26 RS (rear slide). Without a slide, it can get a little crowded in the hallway if people are walking around. But the 26 RS is just right for us. Towable and 4 bunks.

Randy


----------



## kbrazielTx

We have had or 26RS for 2 years and love it. The Quality and the ability to sleep up to 10 is great. The at home feeling is another reason we went with another Outback as our next Camper. In our opinion no other MFG builds a unit with what the Outback has.

Good Luck and I know you will enjoy whatever Outback you end up buying.


----------



## campmg

Won't get cramped with the kids up in their new bunkhouse. Enjoy.


----------



## drobe5150

jon

good luck with your decision, if it were us i would go with the 26rs.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You'll be fine with the 26RS. We've had 8 kids in ours for a "movie night" and they all enjoyed it. Granted you won't have the slide, but you'll get use to it ASAP.

Let us know if you have other questions....


----------

